# Experience or Classes?



## Spongebob (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm having a hard time trying to find a college that will give me both experience and a degree. Is it better to go to college first and get a degree in technical theatre, or is it better to gain more experience in local theatres, and then head to college? What did you do?


----------



## NJLX (Jun 6, 2010)

If a college is giving you a technical theater degree, and not giving you any experience, they're doing it wrong.

you might want to check out this thread: College Selection


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 6, 2010)

Agree fully with Nathaniel's sentiments.


Spongebob said:


> ... Is it better to go to college first and get a degree in technical theatre, or is it better to gain more experience in local theatres, and then head to college? What did you do?


From a practical point of view, avenues (parents, loans, work/study, scholarships, etc.) exist for living expenses during college, but none (other than perhaps welfare or trust fund:neutral exist to assist the local community theatre technician.

Some colleges encourage students to participate in local theatres; others (perhaps conservatory programs) actually forbid it. Find the balance you're comfortable with, but be aware that the time demands of college courses generally are much greater than high school classes. 

A good compromise could be to attend college Sept.-May AND do theme park/summer stock/internships during the summer months.


----------



## SteveB (Jun 7, 2010)

And FWIW, when we get new tech's working for us on a cattle call, I can usually spot the ones that went to technical theater school and have found them *generally* to be better all-around stagehands then those that did not get some sort of technical theater degree (like myself). Mostly to do with a better well rounded education in all aspects of theater, technical included, with a better foundation of knowledge (basic electricity, knot tying, terminoligy, etc...).

So my recommendation is get the degree then get the experience.


----------



## Drmafreek (Jun 8, 2010)

I also would say, work in Summerstock. It is necessary for you to develop. Try and get into a decent gig the summer after your freshman year. The experience comes with working on shows, and you'll do that at most any college you attend and than supplementing that with summer experience.


----------



## rsmentele (Jun 8, 2010)

Do Both!!! work while going to college, and/or work in the summer.

I would have to say, as far as colleges go, look around at different types; conservatories, big state schools with graduate and undergrad programs and smaller state schools with no graduate programs. I say look at both because, generally in large state schools with graduate programs, undergrads don’t get to have large roles in major productions like a smaller school would. The major design roles generally go to the grad students, and the only design roles the undergrads get are student projects and smaller productions. However, to go along with that you may enjoy working directly under a graduate design student and learning from them, if you have no desire to take on a major role like designing right away, however; I would prefer to make mistakes and experiment at sharpening my skills at a place where if something simply is not going to work there are people (professors) who will tell you, and its not generally going to cost someone money or you a future job. (JM2C) Although, again, if you plan on going from undergrad right into graduate school you may not mind not having large roles until you are a grad student. It really depends on your plans, your goals, and your likes/ dislikes. But again, look at multiple schools, they will all provide different situations and opportunities.

As far as working goes, if your school allows it, look for a job in a near by theatre/ venue that you could work part time or work occasional gigs during the school year. When looking at schools, some provide these opportunities on campus in venues set up to host touring shows. Some also hire students to take on larger roles in the shop or other areas, so ask about any opportunities like that. And also definitely look for summer stock! There are numerous things you could do during this time, including internships, so take full advantage of those things, but make sure you start looking early, don’t wait to look when school is out, because by then all of the theatres have hired for the summer and generally you will be SOL.

And also… make sure you enjoy yourself… cause if you don’t, then what’s it worth?


----------



## JBrennan (Jun 8, 2010)

My experience was finding a university that did not have a grad program attached to their theatre department. I looked at 2 that did have grad programs and 2 that did not. Choosing one that only had an undergrad program allowed me to be heavily involved backstage my first semester of college and designing smaller shows by the end of my freshman year.

It is also very possible to be involved in your department's programs and pick up side jobs at small theatres in the area to get even more experience.

I'm biased since its my alma mater, but if you are shopping theatre programs in California I suggest you look at Santa Clara University. Santa Clara University - College of Arts and Sciences - Theatre and DanceDepartment of Theatre and Dance 
I could go on for hours about the program, but I'll stop the tangent and if you're interested in more info drop me a message.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 9, 2010)

Something that has been discussed in other threads is going to a school that is associated with a professional company or has a roadhouse associated with it. There's benefit to learning and experimenting in the classroom/educational setting and also having the opportunity to work in a professional setting to see the reality of your chosen career path. While I went to Arizona State University, I did not take any theater courses while I was there, but I did work in the roadhouse that had national (and international) tours come through. We had to be able to work with union and non-union crews as well as do a lot of the work ourselves depending on the production coming through. I know other users here whose educational setting is for a professional reperatory company which offers another type of experience.


----------

